# Logging consist?



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

I am trying to piece together a somewhat prototypical logging train with my kids.

So far we have a couple of F scale gear drive locos and 2 cars:

1) 1 flat car (Ozark) 4" wide - to carry Bachmann steam donkey

2) 1 LGB old time looking 4 wheel MOB boxcar (what does that mean, by the way?). Here is a pic of it. 










I'm not exactly sure what this would be doing on a logging train, but it was a gift to my kid so perhaps it could fit in - or be kit bashed or something. The way understand it, lots of logging operations used old, repurposed industrial cars of various types so perhaps it would work. What could this car represent? Or what would it be doing on a logging railroad? I will remove that coupler and add a link and pin coupler - and also metal wheels.


STUFF WE WOULD LIKE TO GET:

OZARK CRANE CAR - Ozark made a really cool little crane car - no longer in production. They just have a small looking one. On well, perhaps i can research it and make my own someday. *UPDATE* I think I have a great idea that would count as 2 cars!

OZARK BASIC BOXCAR - My idea is get this boxcar, but convert it to have a derrick on top
I have seen a couple online where modelers did an excellent version of one. The purpose of this derrick would be to remove the SKID SHACKS from the FLAT CARS.

FLAT CARS: We have 1 - get a couple more. These could be used to carry tied down LOGS or SKID SHACKS! 

SKID SHACKS: I really like this idea because I am pretty good at modeling and weathering buildings and I think this would be a great opportunity to really add some character to the train. 

SMALL COMBINE to take the loggers to and from the sticks. Probably I will have to scratch build this some day soon since I cant find a kit with the duck billed roof. I think we will wait on this till we have more experience building.

So now I envision this train to start with 3x Flat cars (carrying logs, log skidder, or Skid shacks), 1 boxcar with a derrick at the back of the train, and one kind of funky looking old time beer boxcar? lol

What else would be indispensable for this train to have? Pardon my lack of knowledge about logging trains and thanks for your help.

Question - DISCONNECT LOG CARS - were logging disconnects used only with other 10 foot cars? or were logging company lines mix and matched about the size of cars? It just seems like it would defeat the purpose of short ones to have any long ones in the train. I am kind of leaning against getting these because I think the flat cars would be more useful to carry other stuff - but they do look kind of cool.


----------

